# Loperimide for D



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just thought i'd mension this if it helps anyone. I know a lot of you guys use imodium. Some say it takes a while to kick in or doesn't work if having a really bad time. I had a really good doc at one point, why do the good ones always move on??? She prescribed me capsules called Loperimde, pronounces low-perry-mide. this was at a time when i thought i had a tummy bug my D was so bad. Loperimide is the main ingridient for immodium and works really fast. This way you get the full force of the stuff. You can get it in liquid also, but i found the caps work best.Something you could talk to your doc about maybe. Hope it helps.Lisa


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't know that the main ingrediant in imodium comes in the other forms. I have to use capsules. I can't take anything else.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's great stuff! you take it, then when you go to the loo, you take some more until you stop going. I think i've only ever had to take 3 doses max. Last time i only neede one!Lisa


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lisa. I always thought loperamide was the generic version of imodium. I was prescribed imodium way back when you needed a prescription to get it and my insurance company would only pay for the loperamide. Thinking back I think it worked better than what you can buy off the shelf nowadays.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had more success with it than with anything else. I guess it's stronger because you cant get it over the counter here, whearas immodium you can.Always have a bottle of them in my bag, those and a good book, just in cae its one of the rare times i need more than one dose!! LOLLisa


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree with ya. it was better, for sure


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I dont really know a lot about loperamide, all i can mind is apparantly reduces muscular contractions in the bowel,i was prescribed this because my doc at the time said it is used to control chronic long term diarrhoea...Im afraid it did nothing for me but make me feel sick & quesy, glad that someone is getting some benefit from it..


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate that some stuff wont work for all of us. I come up with something that is great for me and want to share it with you guys, and it is guaranteed to be useless to some! I find it so very frustrating!Sorry Joolie!Lisa


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

It is the generic for Imodium.Still sold in pharmacies.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

tis ok lisa dont apologise im glad it works for you







ps: are you watching taboo tuesday? gr8 stuff


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I forgot!!! DUH!!! Missed an hour!! What have i missed???


----------

